# Barnstable PD Oral Board



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

I received a letter today from the Barnstable Police Department notifying me that I passed the background investigation and to appear for the oral board interview on March 18th. Wish me luck!

One step closer to the dream!


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

good luck Geno!!!

you deserve this


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Best of luck Cape.....Hope you get it...


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Nice job Cape! Read up on some of the good suggestions on this board to prep, and get a good night's sleep before the big day.

-Mike


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the support guys. I'll keep you posted!


----------

